# HOWTO: Syncthing on FreeBSD



## vermaden (Aug 21, 2018)

I would like to share an article about setting up Syncthing instance on FreeBSD server.

*Syncthing on FreeBSD*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/08/21/syncthing-on-freebsd/

If you haven’t heard about it yet I will cite the Syncthing https://syncthing.net/ site. _“Syncthing replaces proprietary sync and cloud services with something open, trustworthy and decentralized. Your data is your data alone and you deserve to choose where it is stored, if it is shared with some third party and how it’s transmitted over the Internet.”_ … and Wikipedia _“Syncthing is a free, open-source peer-to-peer file synchronization application available for Windows, Mac, Linux, Android, Solaris, Darwin, and BSD. It can sync files between devices on a local network, or between remote devices over the Internet. Data security and data safety are built into the design of the software.”_

Regards.


----------



## abishai (Aug 21, 2018)

_Initially I wanted – similarly like with *Nextcloud on FreeBSD* – to setup everything in a FreeBSD Jail. The problem is Syncthing does not work in a FreeBSD Jails virtualization as I figured out after several hours of trying to find out what is wrong._

I had been running Syncthing in jail before I migrated to NextCloud


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 21, 2018)

abishai said:


> The problem is Syncthing does not work in a FreeBSD Jails virtualization as I figured out after several hours of trying to find out what is wrong.



I am also running syncthing in jail.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for comments, I have also heard that lots of people run it successfully in a Jail so I will be digging that topic deeper.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 22, 2018)

vermaden

What problems did you hit while trying to run net/syncthing in jails?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 22, 2018)

vermaden, may I suggest to include a brief description -- just a few sentences -- about what respective piece of software does, when you announce your HOWTOs? Adding a handful of keywords might also help if someone is using forums' Search. That aside, keep up the good work!


----------



## vermaden (Aug 22, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> vermaden
> 
> What problems did you hit while trying to run net/syncthing in jails?


I was able to connect to management interface using HTTPS but the Syncthing instance was not discoverable on the network.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobi B. said:


> vermaden, may I suggest to include a brief description -- just a few sentences -- about what respective piece of software does, when you announce your HOWTOs? Adding a handful of keywords might also help if someone is using forums' Search. That aside, keep up the good work!


You mean what Syncthing does as I described in the first post now?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 22, 2018)

vermaden said:


> You mean what Syncthing does as I described in the first post now?


Yes, exactly! Much appreciated!


----------



## vermaden (Aug 22, 2018)

Bobi B. said:


> Yes, exactly! Much appreciated!


No problem.


----------

